
Cult of the Founder - bootload
https://pando.com/2017/02/28/its-more-fate-just-uber-cult-founder-risk-and-lot-vcs-are-thrilled/45ad4fbcc1abf06f490952e362091eb1c5533100/
======
bootload
_" The cult of the founder came from a good place-- many VCs did overreach in
the late 1990s and treated founders like shit. Mark Zuckerberg has proven that
a 21-year-old kid doesn’t need a grown up CEO to run his company. But that
doesn’t mean that founders are gods who should never be challenged."_

Great observation and even-handed. Founders are inexperienced and need a lot
of guidance to over-come their deficiencies. This comes with time and prudent
advice. That is if founders are capable of taking it.

